# Experiences With Furries IRL



## Seriman (May 14, 2010)

Have you met any furries IRL? Was that experience a good one? The two I've met IRL go to my high school, and they are now two of my closer friends.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 14, 2010)

met one fur at a Magic pre-release tournament.  He was lanky and goony and pretty much fit in with the rest of the people there.  

Met one who I was in an online relationship with.  The time together was great but things had to be broken off because it just wasn't healthy.

Last one was a girl I met in high school; she looked at softcore fur porn at the library, had a step-dad who treated women like servants, and last I knew had a mohawk, was a lesbian, and sold prescription meds after school


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 14, 2010)

I know 3. 1 is batshit insane. 1 is really nice. 1 I don't know very well.


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2010)

I don't really know any.


----------



## Seriman (May 14, 2010)

Of the two I know, one is a very light furry... He likes the idea of furry, but he isn't into anything truly furry. The other, is just plain out furry, and I'm quite fond of him. :3


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 14, 2010)

I haven't met any IRL.


----------



## Dasaki (May 14, 2010)

Give me about a day and I'll be able to tell you, going to meet other furries IRL for the first time tomorrow.


----------



## Willow (May 14, 2010)

My best friend I thin is trying to get more into the fandom, so I guess I can't say that I _don't_ have furry friends


----------



## SirRob (May 14, 2010)

I met one in real life. He was okay, but he kept asking if he wanted to yiff with me.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 14, 2010)

Dasaki said:


> Give me about a day and I'll be able to tell you, going to meet other furries IRL for the first time tomorrow.



Good luck...oh and hide the 'goods', furfags go crazy for it


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 14, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I met one in real life. He was okay, but he kept asking if he wanted to yiff with me.


 
Can I yiff with you _now_?


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 14, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Good luck...oh and hide the 'goods', furfags go crazy for it


Oh hey I'm gonna in PA next week ;3c

Good god I've become one of you all.  Damn.

Oh, and I did meet one other guy.  He was home schooled by a guy that spends all day on disability watching Gunsmoke and playing Grateful Dead, and spends his days making satirist fanfic.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (May 14, 2010)

All the one I met RL were awesome people, just like any friends I have. Just that they share a different common hobby. Yet I only met 3. But all of them are great friend of mine so. Never spoke about anything yiff related with any of them so. 

In short, it was like seeing the casual friends.


----------



## Aden (May 14, 2010)

It's split. A few local furries are pretty awesome, like AC and her boyfriend, my old roommate from sophomore year, and others.

And then a few creep me the fuck out.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 14, 2010)

<-- is willing to meet anyone until they prove they are not to be socialized with.


----------



## Silver Dragon (May 14, 2010)

I've met 2 before, but they're more acquaintances since I only meet them maybe once a month.  They were pretty cool guys.


----------



## Zanner (May 14, 2010)

I have been to three conventions, and actually run a (very) small local 'meet - meeting furries in real life is fucking swesom, end of story - but of course there have been negative experiences - been reandomly scritched, which was -very- disturbing, been witness to monster dildos being displayed in public, plus silly pointless drama (that's not exclusive to us though, obviously) and other such things - oh yes, social awkwardness, of course. But nothing much, really.


----------



## Browder (May 14, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I met one in real life. He was okay, but he kept asking if he wanted to yiff with me.



The same thing pretty much happened to me. Small world huh?


----------



## Apollo (May 14, 2010)

Unfortunately, no. I doubt there are any furries in the Dominican Republic.


----------



## Gavrill (May 14, 2010)

I organized a furmeet once and it turned out that the non-fur I invited was the weirdest person there. 

I also know one that goes to school with my sister. She's p cool. Has a FA too.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 14, 2010)

My good number of my friends are furries... They're normal-(ish)...


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 14, 2010)

Never met one. I'll be meeting a couple of them soon though, and I'm sure that won't be a negative experience at all.


----------



## Melo (May 14, 2010)

Met one irl. 

I chatted/talked with him for about 4 years, so I had a good idea of who I was meeting.

He was really cool.


----------



## pheonix (May 14, 2010)

I've met some and most of the time it was like meeting any other person.


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2010)

Honestly I'd like to meet some, but for some reason I don't really know of any near me.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Honestly I'd like to meet some, but for some reason I don't really know of any near me.



Who would you meet?


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Who would you meet?


I donno, I guess anyone. I like meeting people. :V


----------



## SirRob (May 14, 2010)

Browder said:


> The same thing pretty much happened to me. Small world huh?


Huh, how about that...


----------



## gdzeek (May 14, 2010)

is IRL in real life? or am I way off?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 14, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> is IRL in real life? or am I way off?



Yes.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 14, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> is IRL in real life? or am I way off?


How long have you been on the internet?


----------



## Seriman (May 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Honestly I'd like to meet some, but for some reason I don't really know of any near me.


Too bad the IFPL didn't work for you... It turns out that that one furry that was "0.00 miles away" was one of my friends at school... I'm quite fond of him now... XD


----------



## gdzeek (May 14, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> How long have you been on the internet?



I always thought too much, but once in a while I'm surprised.

I know rl is real life but I wanted to make sure it didnt mean something closer to url


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Too bad the IFPL didn't work for you... It turns out that that one furry that was "0.00 miles away" was one of my friends at school... I'm quite fond of him now... XD


lol, weird. :V

I still am pissed that it didn't work...


----------



## Melo (May 14, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Too bad the IFPL didn't work for you... It turns out that that one furry that was "0.00 miles away" was one of my friends at school... I'm quite fond of him now... XD



Seriman, what part of the state do you live in?


----------



## Seriman (May 14, 2010)

Midnight Panics said:


> Seriman, what part of the state do you live in?


Kalamazoo County.


----------



## Seriman (May 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> lol, weird. :V
> 
> I still am pissed that it didn't work...


He is quite fun to hang around with... :3


Have you tried recently? Maybe it was a temporary glitch. *crosses fingers for you*



Double post fail...


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 14, 2010)

Wow, a bunch of people live near me. FFFFFFFF


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2010)

Seriman said:


> He is quite fun to hang around with... :3
> 
> 
> Have you tried recently? Maybe it was a temporary glitch. *crosses fingers for you*
> ...



Ho I haven't.

And I lost the link. :V


----------



## Alstor (May 14, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Wow, a bunch of people live near me. FFFFFFFF


 Not the worst thing. I live so close to Icarus, it's not even funny.


----------



## Seriman (May 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Ho I haven't.
> 
> And I lost the link. :V



http://ifpl.cattech.org/

If you still want to check it, that is.



Alstor said:


> Not the worst thing. I live so close to Icarus,  it's not even funny.


How many miles, exactly?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 14, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Not the worst thing. I live so close to Icarus, it's not even funny.


Ostrich Icarus? He sounds like he would be okay to meet.


----------



## Alstor (May 14, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Ostrich Icarus? He sounds like he would be okay to meet.


That Icarus. I literally live in the county above his.



Seriman said:


> How many miles, exactly?


A good 25 miles, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2010)

It worked this time. The closest is like 5 miles.


----------



## Seriman (May 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It worked this time. The closest is like 5 miles.


Not that far... And keep in mind that it's 5 miles out of your zip code, not your address... Other than my friend, the closest away from me is around 6.5 miles, but his profile was last updated 6 years ago...


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Not that far... And keep in mind that it's 5 miles out of your zip code, not your address... Other than my friend, the closest away from me is around 6.5 miles, but his profile was last updated 6 years ago...


Nearly all of their profiles were dead and haven't been touched in years. Sooo... :V


----------



## Seriman (May 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Nearly all of their profiles were dead and haven't been touched in years. Sooo... :V


Yeah most around me were too.


----------



## Telnac (May 14, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Have you met any furries IRL? Was that experience a good one? The two I've met IRL go to my high school, and they are now two of my closer friends.


Furries are just like everyone else.  Some are complete douchebags, some are cool.

The furries I met in the Midwest were cool, for the most part.  Arizona furs?  About 30% to 70% cool vs douchebag.


----------



## DistilDarkness (May 14, 2010)

Furries aren't bad that I meet in person. Just have to make sure they don't grope you unexpectedly x_x


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Nearly all of their profiles were dead and haven't been touched in years. Sooo... :V


Same over here.  I tried Pounced as well but I kept getting people from all over the state wanting to drive 2 hours for the chance at a blowjob.  

I don't have anything against blowjobs but I'd rather stay local you see.


----------



## Tommy (May 14, 2010)

I don't know any. I'd be surprised if I met one.


----------



## Melo (May 15, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Not that far... And keep in mind that it's 5 miles out of your zip code, not your address... Other than my friend, the closest away from me is around 6.5 miles, but his profile was last updated 6 years ago...



If you're looking for local furs, you could try the frappr on the Michigan Furs forum. Just google Michigan Furs (duh) and register on the forum.


----------



## Seriman (May 15, 2010)

Midnight Panics said:


> If you're looking for local furs, you could try the frappr on the Michigan Furs forum. Just google Michigan Furs (duh) and register on the forum.


I'm already a member of the Midwest Furries Forum... I just went on IFPL for shits and giggles. XD
And besides... The IFPL is anonymous to look at the names, while you have to ask who lives in a certain area on MiFurs.


----------



## Melo (May 15, 2010)

Seriman said:


> while you have to ask who lives in a certain area on MiFurs.



Unless I read this wrong, you shouldn't have to. It's just a public map with member's locations. (assuming they took the time to register on the frappr)


----------



## Taekel (May 15, 2010)

I've never met a fur from British Columbia. Or even Canada.


----------



## Seriman (May 15, 2010)

Midnight Panics said:


> Unless I read this wrong, you shouldn't have to. It's just a public map with member's locations. (assuming they took the time to register on the frappr)


Oh, no I did not.  *goes to register*


----------



## Zaraphayx (May 15, 2010)

The only ones in Phoenix I've ever talked to were MurriePurries.

fuuuu


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 15, 2010)

I've mentioned this a few time already, but since this is the official thread for it, I'll just say it again.

I have this friend that I met in school not too long ago who I suspect of being a furry because he keeps tracing furry pictures in public in school. I can deal with him tracing since he's just practising to become a better artist, but he traces pictures from the really terrible and overrated artists like Chalosan, Jesonite, Tailsrulz (although his art has improved lately) and others.

He's generally a swell guy, but I don't want to have anything to do with the furry side of him since the pictures he traces makes me cry. Although for all I know it could be more of an anime thing, since he does the same thing with human anime chicks.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 15, 2010)

Not met any IRL, but if they were as sympathetic to terrorists as certain board members who shall remain nameless to protect the stupid a fist fight would break out.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 15, 2010)

I met one in the University of Puerto Rico, he was a swell guy.

You know, joining the Furicuas, it's amazing how many furries I have living near me. One is just one town away, and the other is in the same part of San Juan where my family owns a gas station.

Too bad my folks hate furries...


----------



## Tabasco (May 15, 2010)

Tons. There's 100+ around here (four in my town, only one of which I like), and when you get the bi-yearly picnics and such most will attend, along with a few furries from neighboring states.

Most of them I don't like because they:

1. Are even more relentlessly stupid than myself, which is practically a sin.
2. Make animal noises or baby talk at me.
3. Terrify the waiters and waitresses at the restaurant where one of the multiple weekly meets are held with IRL murrpurr.
4. Think they're popufur or only hang around their own little furry clique.

I have several friends, though. Some of the local furries are fun people once you get used to them. And some of them are just plain fun people.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 15, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Tons. There's 100+ around here (four in my town, only one of which I like), and when you get the bi-yearly picnics and such most will attend, along with a few furries from neighboring states.


 
DAMN! And that's in Minnesota? It's like it's Southern California or something!


----------



## RoqsWolf (May 15, 2010)

Haven't met any yet, but i'm sure i'll find some in High school X3, I know two local furs though (Haven't met in person yet) And there all right people, "awkward" conversations happen with them more often though then my irl friends though heh.


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (May 15, 2010)

I met two new furs today and only left them about two hours ago  But yeah, I've enjoyed meeting furs irl. They're comfortable to be around and some of them are a lot of fun.


----------



## Seas (May 15, 2010)

I have met many furries in the meets we organize around here.
About 95% I personally know are sane, "normal" individuals. And 95% of the ones I've heard of at all from the regional fandom, are that too, there are only a few cases of weirdos.


----------



## wolfrunner7 (May 15, 2010)

Only met two so far .. and though we had fun, I can't help but to feel I made a complete fool of myself.  Neither seem to want to speak to me anymore *shrugs*

Problem with being sheltered I guess .. you come up way too short on having things in common with others.


----------



## Oovie (May 15, 2010)

"I haven't met any IRL*...*" I'm not sure about the usage of the ellipses here, you're making it sound like I regret not having experiences with them.


----------



## Ames (May 15, 2010)

I haven't met any furries outside my group of friends, and I don't plan to.  Something tells me that I would regret it.


----------



## foxmusk (May 15, 2010)

every furry i have met IRL other than scruffy have turned out to be crazies. one constantly goosed my ass and asked to yiff, and when i responded he would just say "lol" to each post. i think he killed himself.
the other ones always hugged me and squeezed me and so on.
i have one furfriend that we had a big fallout, but i'm cool with him now.

i do have one furfriend i'd like to meet soon, doesn't live far from here.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 15, 2010)

I just noticed, you're in VA, Harley?  Huh.

I keep flip flopping on if I'd actually like to meet furs or not.  Some days I'd be thinking how great it would be to meet some people from the fandom, and other days I want absolutely nothing to do with them.  I dunno, maybe I'd just have to get excited about meeting someone there first; just showing up at a fur meet or con would probably drive me away from the fandom for a few months.


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 15, 2010)

Well you see.. I have this computer here in real life. So in real life I meet furries in the internet. That's not like the internet is not my life, I'm still typing this on my keyboard.

As for the truth, I don't know any. At least not in eyes, and I never heard them. 
I know two furries but I trolled one and the other is really closed to the trolling victim. I need to talk to them..


----------



## Seriman (May 15, 2010)

Oovie said:


> "I haven't met any IRL*...*" I'm not sure about the usage of the ellipses here, you're making it sound like I regret not having experiences with them.


True. Oops on my part. :/


----------



## Melrius (May 15, 2010)

Never met any in RL, though I'd like to


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (May 15, 2010)

I hope the rest of your avatar is wearing pants.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 15, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> I hope the rest of your avatar is wearing pants.



Not me. :V


----------



## Slyck (May 15, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> I haven't met any IRL.



Hallelujah! Praise the Lord!


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (May 15, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Not me. :V



Well yeah, you're just a bobblehead thing.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 15, 2010)

Some are cool. Some want to raep me. So it really depends. D:


----------



## Dragonbones (May 15, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Who would you meet?



I would'nt mind meeting another furry,in fact i have met one,but the one thing i never want to meet IRL is one of your kind.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 15, 2010)

I haven't but will like to some day.


----------



## Ives The Raccoon (May 15, 2010)

I would like to meet some, I just don't know any near me.


----------



## Glitch (May 15, 2010)

I know my friend that was a furry without me knowing for a while.
And I met SillySerpentine from FA and chatted with her at her place of work a couple times.

Twas fine.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (May 15, 2010)

I'll let you know after summer's over. ;3


----------



## Browder (May 15, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> I'll let you know after summer's over. ;3



Ah young love spawned from teh interwebz. Isn't it romantic?
<_<
>_>
*Vomits*


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 15, 2010)

Dragonbones said:


> I would'nt mind meeting another furry,in fact i have met one,but the one thing i never want to meet IRL is one of your kind.



What? A highly sarcastic and laid back human being?

Whatever floats your boat.


----------



## shiveringpup (May 15, 2010)

i met one but he hate's fursuiters so that did not go well with me.


----------



## Seriman (May 15, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> I hope the rest of your avatar is wearing pants.


Me? Nope. :3



Taren Fox said:


> Some are cool. Some want to raep me. So it really depends. D:


The two I met were awesome. In fact, the second one I met, I ended up making out with him... The first time I saw him outside of school... :/


----------



## Tao (May 15, 2010)

Besides my boyfriend, haven't met any furries IRL. I suppose they'd try and wave their dick at me or something.


----------



## bigchowdog (May 15, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Have you met any furries IRL? Was that experience a good one? The two I've met IRL go to my high school, and they are now two of my closer friends.


Met 3: One I dated ( was a controlling dick), one I met through him ( he was alright. but tried to yiff me even though he claimed he was gay) and the 3rd is a closet gay, but he's an all around asshole.


----------



## Rachrix (May 15, 2010)

bigchowdog said:


> Met 3: One I dated ( was a controlling dick), one I met through him ( he was alright. but tried to yiff me even though he claimed he was gay) and the 3rd is a closet gay, but he's an all around asshole.



well IMO i think that the fourth time is the charm... hey :3

and have never met any others, but i might head down to london to see some, some time.


----------



## Vriska (May 15, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Not the worst thing. I live so close to Icarus, it's not even funny.


You should just keep him away. And if he gets near you, cook em.


----------



## Jelly (May 15, 2010)

Yep.
Sure was.
well, some of the time
i met some serious weirdos
but for the most part i met some really cool people :3


----------



## Hellerskull (May 15, 2010)

I never meet anyone who is furry before. I'd like to meet one, but I'm kind of shy around people and I'm not sure how patient they are with me because of communication. Few people I know are actually very patient with me.


----------



## Vriska (May 15, 2010)

I haven't met any furfags irl.


----------



## bigchowdog (May 15, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> well IMO i think that the fourth time is the charm... hey :3



Appears that way.


----------



## Rachrix (May 15, 2010)

bigchowdog said:


> Appears that way.



your responding? oh my, this has never happened before, i dont know what to do now.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 15, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> your responding? oh my, this has never happened before, i dont know what to do now.


Take your dick out


----------



## Rachrix (May 15, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> Take your dick out



well there are two ways how i read that so...

take it out of my pants: I'm kind of new to the fandom is that the nateral thing to do after just meeting them?

Take my dick out of her: well, that was quick... now what?


----------



## Vriska (May 15, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> well there are two ways how i read that so...
> 
> take it out of my pants: I'm kind of new to the fandom is that the nateral thing to do after just meeting them?
> 
> Take my dick out of her: well, that was quick... now what?


That is a very natural thing to do.
All furs are actually naked under those fursuits.


----------



## Rachrix (May 15, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> That is a very natural thing to do.
> All furs are actually naked under those fursuits.



well i have a new outlook on suiters now, but i truly dont doubt it. i could see it getting pritty hot in there. :3


----------



## Luca (May 15, 2010)

Never met one. Never wanted to. Don't plan on it.


----------



## Dreadlime (May 16, 2010)

I used to play D&D with a couple furries. They're also how I found out about the fandom in the first place.
Really, all the furries I've met have been at the local game store or at sci-fi cons. Generally, whatever game/event we're there for tends to take precedence and doesn't really leave time for any furry related discussion.


----------



## Dasaki (May 16, 2010)

Went to my first furmeet and had a blast today. I can say all the furries that I met there were honestly same of the most normal people I've ever met.


----------



## Flabbergasted Breakdancer (May 16, 2010)

I've met 2. One was a girl that is a little nerdy but pretty normal, we still talk on occasion. The other was a guy slightly younger then me, but he wanted me to be his fuck buddy and I turned him down, he disappeared for a few months and now is finally talking to me again but its clear what his motives are.

So its been about 50/50 for me.


----------



## Vintage (May 16, 2010)

i have had the privilege and luck of meeting quite a few well-adjusted and just generally COOL furries at the cons i have been to, yes


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 16, 2010)

The experience you have really depends upon the particular group. My experience was luke-warm with the first fur group I ever came across.

Later on however, when I met this group I am part of now I found myself really enjoying the experience. Here and there some of us hit heads but generally we get over it.

For the most part this current group is moderated well so that any real problematic individuals are kicked from the group keeping it a good place to hang for most. That said I got back from a fur-meet a few hours ago. We went out to a local park area, had some fun doing kick-ball and/or just mingling, and then went en-masse to a food hang-out that is all to happy to cater to our large group of 20 to 40 people depending upon the turn-out.


----------



## Issashu (May 16, 2010)

None live nearby  and considering I will be moving in september in another country...well none will be any closer


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 16, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> I hope the rest of your avatar is wearing pants.


Mine isn't, oh murr.


----------



## Dragonbones (May 16, 2010)

HAXX said:


> What? A highly sarcastic and laid back human being?
> 
> Whatever floats your boat.



Damn you,you little filthy red bastard,do i look humanz?And stop sinking ma boat!Do you know how hard it is to make a cast iron boat to float?


----------



## TashkentFox (May 16, 2010)

Dragonbones said:


> Damn you,you little filthy red bastard,do i look humanz?



Yes :V.


----------



## Dragonbones (May 16, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Yes :V.



8(


----------



## VoidBat (May 16, 2010)

Haven't met any and I plan to keep it that way.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 16, 2010)

Browder said:


> Ah young love spawned from teh interwebz. Isn't it romantic?
> <_<
> >_>
> *Vomits*



I think you're envious of him.


----------



## Rachrix (May 16, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I think you're envious of him.



i sure am


----------



## Summercat (May 16, 2010)

I've met hundreds of furries. I think I know all the locals (and that's a shitton), as well as reckognize a lot of people at Califur and FC.

Furries... are people. That's the best way to describe it. Weirder-than-average, but not dysfunctionally so.

Someone asked me if furries were hypersexual. "Sure," I said, "There are some like that. But we're mainly science fiction and fantasy nerds. Some like to dress up in costume, but we're mainly fanboys and nerds."


----------



## Rachrix (May 16, 2010)

Summercat said:


> Furries... are people. That's the best way to describe it. Weirder-than-average, but not dysfunctionally so.
> 
> Someone asked me if furries were hypersexual. "Sure," I said, "There are some like that. But we're mainly science fiction and fantasy nerds. Some like to dress up in costume, but we're mainly fanboys and nerds."



i think thats the best description i have seen


----------



## Zrcalo (May 17, 2010)

so far so good.... everyone I've met were pretty 'coo.


----------



## Beta_7x (May 17, 2010)

One managed to track me down via facebook and knocked at my door...


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 17, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> so far so good.... everyone I've met were pretty 'coo.



Your doing it wrong...(avatar)



Beta_7x said:


> One managed to track me down via facebook and knocked at my door...



Wow, stalkerish?


----------



## Zrcalo (May 17, 2010)

Beta_7x said:


> One managed to track me down via facebook and knocked at my door...



what did you do?


----------



## Zrcalo (May 17, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Your doing it wrong...(avatar)



no. 

YOU'RE DOIN IT WRONG


----------



## Bir (May 17, 2010)

A furry tripped over someone right next to me at ACen. I felt bad for her. D:

Her fursuit was wicked, though. I loved it.


----------



## Kawaburd (May 17, 2010)

I'm (lucky?) enough to be in one of the cities where the furry scene's actually somewhat... organized.  That is, dozens that all at least know OF each other. ;p

Honestly I don't think ANY of us are completely sane, but no 2 of us are alike, either.  Everything from the living embodiment of ferrets on crystal meth to calm, mild-mannered artists.  And surprisingly, no real negative experiences EXCEPT for teh occasional dramaz.  

I think maybe the local tent city stole all our grime, 'cause I've never met a single fur that was a walking stink-cloud (and between Reno and a few in CA, that'd be about 3 dozen or so.)


----------

